# help on Arien ST5524E



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi , i was cleaning out the carb on the ST5524E .
Got a question on the well see the vid , When i pull up or down on the stwich ?? i see its not moving. Do i have the linkage placed wrong ??


Thanks for helping me out.. 

Janet


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Janey
You have disconnected the rigid link between the throttle plate on top of your carburetor and the governor arm that attaches withe the spring to your throttle control arm. The governor arm will not move unless the carburetor is reattached, and the rigid link reconnected. What you have now looks normal. MH


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ Lots of folks here who can help you get that back together and running like it should. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

Oh Ok, So when i put it back together , I'll let you.

Thanks...


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

*need help starting my arien 5524*

Hi again, Ok i installed the carb after cleaning. I check n clean spark plug, added fresh gas, The blower sound as if its trying to run . But i dont get it ???

Watch vid...



Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Moving the handle up and down should get you some movement of the throttle. I think there should be a rod between that handle and the arm on the front of the engine, and then the other rod goes to the carb like you have it. Just watched the video again and when you shoved it all the way up I saw a slight movement of the throttle on the carb. Maybe it just needs adjusted. That screw on there can turn it up, but if you turn it up too far then you can blow the engine up.

The choke is easy to tell when you have the covers off like that. Just look in the hole like you did and when the plate is closed off then that is choking it to make it start easier.

When you prime it it is normal for gas to leak out.

The smoke, that was odd. If it was blowing from the muffler it would be normal, but it seemed to just appear. I wonder if you have a head gasket issue or if it just looked funny.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

It almost sounds like the head gasket is blown. That's the smoke coming out from under the fan shroud. One thing to check, push the drain on the bottom of the float bowl, to verify gas is in the carb. Also, your certain you set the float correct?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Janey
can't tell if your carburetor has adjustable mixture screws for high speed and idle jets...not visible in your video. On the underside of your carb, is there a hex nut (non-adjustable) or a hex nut with a small knurled knob on it (adjustable). If the latter, turn it all the way clockwise until it stops...then back it out counter clockwise 1 1/2 turns. 
On the left side of your carburetor, you may see a small slotted screw...it is your idle mixture jet. Screw it all the way in clockwise until it stops...then back it out 1 full turn. Now try starting your engine. Note: Newer carburetors don't have the screws so you can't adjust them. MH


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF Janey. The linkage on your machine looks to be in the correct locations. The throttle handle (red knob) has to be all the way up and was difficult to see in the video.You could also try starting it with the choke open since the weather isn't very cold right now. The engine seems to turn over very fast when you are trying to start it and that tells me the compression seems to be low. Did this machine run at all prior to the carb cleaning you did?? Are you certain the spark plug is tightened down since the smoke could be leakage around the spark plug. It could be a bad head gasket as stated and that is why I ask if the machine ran prior to the cleaning of the carb. We are all here to help and just need more information.


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

ok, I took cover off to inspect the head gasket . 
What do you think ??

and How do i replace it ..


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks blown to me. Your going to need an in/lbs torque wrench. Its not hard to do. the head bolts are tighten down in a certain sequence and tighten them in 2 to 3 steps, until the proper torque is achieved. Also, you may have the governor rod in the wrong hole on the carb. I'll confirm tomorrow for you.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Donyboy has some well explained, simple to understand videos. He does have a video on replacing head gaskets, but you will need the assembly and tightening instructions in the Tecumseh service manual below.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You are suppose to use a torque wrench when tightening the head back down, but in reality you could most likely do it without it. AutoZone would probably lend you a loaner if you pay a security deposit which you will get back when you return it.

Here is a good 5 part series about a slightly larger engine. Basically the same as your engine, but just a hair bigger. A lot of it isn't completely relevant to your issues, but it does explain how the engine works and shows the head gasket part opened up. It should simplify how everything works for you. 14 minutes into the 3rd video shows putting the new head gasket on. You should probably clean everything inside while it is apart though and make sure the head gasket surfaces are clean.

The reason you couldn't find many bolts to remove the head at the end there was because most of the head bolts hold the cover on too, so you already removed them.

As for the pull rope not wanting to work, when you pull the rope little teeth come out of the inside of it there. If you pull the rope while looking at the inside of the cover you should see 2 teeth pop out.


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

Cool Thank you *Shryp and everyone else..*
gonna check the vids..

Question i been goggling for engine parts , actually for the head gasket.

I have the Model 932047 - ST5524E 5.5hp 24" serial # 011676 if that helps.
and i do have a torch wrench.. where can i find what are the torch lb ???


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

To get the head gasket part numbers you will need the numbers off the engine. Look for something stamped into the top of the metal cover where the pull rope is and right under the spark plug.

Possibly something like this, though I wouldn't be too worried about the copper spray.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The head bolts are torqued to 200 in/lbs. Make sure you have an inch pounds wrench, and not a foot pounds. As I stated they are tightened to a certain sequence. And I would tighten to 75inlbs, then 125in/lbs, then the final to 200in/lbs. Iits best to do it in increments, like this. Just google Tecumseh cylinder head bolt sequence.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

janey6152 said:


> Hi , i was cleaning out the carb on the ST5524E .
> Got a question on the well see the vid , When i pull up or down on the stwich ?? i see its not moving. Do i have the linkage placed wrong ??
> 
> 
> ...


You do have the linkage in the wrong hole. It goes in the bottom right hole in your picture.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi janey
To get head gasket off use a 1/2 inch socket and remove the head bolts on top of the engine. I like to sketch the pattern of bolt placement first and label the sketch and bolts as i remove them so they go back in the same spots. This is important as some may be longer than others and they may go back in easier in their old spots. Once bolts are removed, the head lifts off...it may need a tap with a non-marring hammer to loosen its bond. Scrape the mating surfaces clean without scratching and clean well. Clean the chamber inside the head and with the piston all the way up in the cylinder, scrape any carbon off that you may find. Put your new gasket back on and bolts back in. Their is a tightening sequence to follow, but in general, tighten bolts opposite each other. Make them really tight but don't overtighten. Just trying to ensure a tight seal for good compression. Good luck. MH


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

janey6152 said:


> where can i find what are the torch lb ???


 The specifications and tightening sequence are at the bottom of the service manual I posted earlier. Please post some pictures of what the valves and underside of the cylinder head look like. Most people will do a valve cleanup and check the clearance between the valve and cam shaft before reassembling since it could be a stuck valve rather than a blown head gasket causing the leakage.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok , I took the cover off  and Numbered and took pic's of where the screws go too. 

Question i cant find the motor / engine # for the gasket and Also gonna need the Muffler gasket too..

According to the Owners Manual it says Engine Tecumseh LH195SP


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

Pic of the muffler gasket


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

@ MOTOR CITY 
you mean it goes here


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

OK Update ... I clean out the cylinder head and cover.. 
Do I need to put some oil on top of the piston and cylinder so it wont get rusty. 
I covered it up with a plastic bag .??
and i Ordered this Genuine Tecumseh Part # 36444


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

dont cover it leave it uncovered plastic traps moisture and encourages rust


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Janey, as long as you are this far into tearing apart your motor, you should check the clearance between the valve stems and cam shaft lobes through the breather. The specifications are in the service manual and there are lots of youtube videos on the subject.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

janey6152 said:


> @ MOTOR CITY
> you mean it goes here


Yes, I think it goes in that one. You can tell which hole it came out of, by the wear in the hole. Usually they go in that hole, or the one next to it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

no, i just threw a new carb on one and you have it in the correct spot


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Janey
Google the number you found with "head gasket" following. Do the same for the muffler gasket. Or, if you have a local small engine lawn and garden shop, in your area, they will more than likely have your parts in stock. MH


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

Such a Nice day to work on the snowblower.... I got the gaskets . all fit fine.. . I went to get my torque wrench , to find out its ft/lbs ARRGGGG
I just ordered a Inch/ Lb .. Now to wait again.. 


I will Do this ....... LOLOLO:icon_whistling:
very determine........


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

1 foot pound = 12 inch pounds. Just divide by 12. 220 inch pounds is 18.3 foot pounds. (I think 220 was right, don't remember.) Just remember that torque wenches can be less accurate at the extreme low and high end of their scale.


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok Got the In/lb torque wrench .
Question : Where or how do i get the 200lbs marking ????


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

As you can see the black handle has numbers. Probably 1 thru 10. So as you spin the handle, its counting up and or down, depending on the direction. Put the zero at 120 and spin the black handle, counting up, until you get to 200. So from 120 you would spin the handle 8 complete revolutions, to get to 200in/lbs. But as I stated before tighten the head bolts in three steps.Like fist do them all to 75in/lbs, then 125in/lbs. And finally to 200in/lbs, in the proper sequence.


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

ok fig it out . Found vid on youtube. Ok I torque it too 200lbs.. In 3 steps.. 
Wish me luck starting her up..

But the Governer linkage , which i believe opens the air valve is Still My Concern ....

Its Not moving


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

Alrightttttt.... 
He started right up , on the 1st try...it ran Rich so i had immediately turn the choke down.. But When I turn to Choke all the way the RT. It turns off????


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

janey6152 said:


> Alrightttttt....
> He started right up , on the 1st try...it ran Rich so i had immediately turn the choke down.. But When I turn to Choke all the way the RT. It turns off????


The carb must be clogged still. Did you take that little screw off tyhe side of the carb, under the black cap. And clean it? Their is a hole thru the tip, that needs to be cleaned. Usually need to use a very tiny wire, and you will see it go thru the 2 holes, further back after the threads.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

janey6152 said:


> ok fig it out . Found vid on youtube. Ok I torque it too 200lbs.. In 3 steps..
> Wish me luck starting her up..
> 
> But the Governer linkage , which i believe opens the air valve is Still My Concern ....
> ...


The governor linkage only moves when the engine running. There is a centrifugal weight inside the engine that starts pushing on the governor lever when the engine is spinning and makes that lever move to close the throttle so keep the engine at whatever speed is set on the throttle lever. 

The important thing it having that spring set right so that at full throttle, the engine is running at max 3600 rpm, (or whatever the maximum speed is for your engine) . If the spring tension is too weak, the engine will run too slow, it the spring tension is too strong, the engine will run too fast. The holes in the governor lever that you see not moving allow you to adjust the spring tension by moving the spring to different locations so that you can achieve the correct full throttle speed, and have the governor maintain that speed no matter what the engine load is at.

The idea of the governor is to keep the engine more or less at the same working speed whether the load is light (not blowing snow) or heavy (blowing all kinds of snow). When you load up the engine and it slows down, the centrifugal weights inside start to contract and allow the governor lever outside to increase the throttle setting speeding up the engine.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

janey6152 said:


> Alrightttttt....
> He started right up , on the 1st try...it ran Rich so i had immediately turn the choke down.. But When I turn to Choke all the way the RT. It turns off????


Remember to let the engine warm up a bit and turn the choke down in steps. Starting cold, with full choke will sometimes result is the engine running ratty and smoking. Turn the choke down 1 click and it should smooth out a bit. Let it run 30 seconds and open it another click. After a minute or so, you should be able to open the choke all the way and it should run smoothly. If after its warmed up, it still runs badly with the choke all the way open (off) the the carb needs adjustment, probably running too lean if it only runs ok with some choke on. Or it could be some junk clogging one of the passages.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

janey6152 said:


> Ok Got the In/lb torque wrench .
> Question : Where or how do i get the 200lbs marking ????


Remember to loosen the adjustment handle back down to 0 when not using the wrench. You also probably CANNOT use that wrench to loosen bolts. 

Mine has a rachet head on it, and can be set to loosen or tighten, but the manual says NOT TO USE IT to loosen.


----------



## janey6152 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ohh Guys I'm sorry I thought i posted to say
THANK YOU THANK YOU ALL..
Its working .. Got it working... LOLO, Where the Snow NOw ????


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:goodjob: janey. Glad to hear you were able to correct all your problems.


----------

